# joinin judo



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 2, 2002)

HEy im thinkin of joining judo for a bit, hte last year i did karate and got my yellow belt. And because my dojo here is now closed im thinking of going to Judo. What am i gonna see when i get in there??


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 2, 2002)

Since judo is a throwing art, the first thing they will show you is how to break fall. After the break falls you will probably start to learn a few throws.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 3, 2002)

I've seen a whole lot of the ceiling


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2002)

Judo is a physical workout! Expect falling practice, including being a throwing dummy for other students, followed by elarning some standing throws, and practice practice practice. You'll get a lot of free sparring and a chance to find out what really works! Eventually, you'll get groundwork--locks, chokes, escapes. Some schools still teach non-sport self-defense techniques but I think they're rare.


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 22, 2002)

Judo is a very good art to study. Once you get the competition part down, then you can futher your studies within the jujutsu/jujitsu side of the art.
Sincerely, In Humility; 
Chiduce!


----------



## J-kid (Sep 23, 2002)

I find judo is a great Martial art.  My coach teachs us Judo/Jujutsu Wrestling  All forms of grappling pritty much.   I am also taking Mauy Thia kickboxing to go with it,  I believe i have a killer conbo between the Two.  I WOULD STRONGLY RECCOMED JUDO for you.  Good luck on your training judo-kid.


----------



## Yari (Sep 23, 2002)

I would recommend Judo too, but beware that hip and neck problems can get worse by the throws.

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

Did you end up doing any Judo?


----------

